# Need Help with Cart Upholstery!



## candycar (Aug 20, 2010)

I am restoring an old EE cart for a friend.




It's a rusty mess and also needs new upolstery. I'm painting it Burgandy with gold pinstripe and wheels, and tan seat cusions. I already had some tan vinyl to use on the seat cusions, but can't find the trim that goes around the cusion edge.

You know the strip that covers up the staples and gets tacked on the edge. I'm hoping someone from LB knows what I,m talking about and where I can get some. I've looked at all the fabric/hobby stores around here and can only find it in black and silver. I know it comes in more colors! I've searched and searched online and *can't even find it*! Help! WHAT IS IT CALLED! Where can I get it! Thanks!

I'll post before and after pics *if* I ever get it finished, and if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 20, 2010)

Your best bet would be an upholstry shop...they would have it. I wouln't bother with it though, as all it will do is make an edge to get caught on things, and be a place for dampness to gather. I have refurbished a few carts just using the heavy duty upholstry tacks in a colour as similar to the seat material as possible (m preferance), or trim if desired...but leave that strip of "finish" off.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 20, 2010)

What you are looking for is called a number of things, hidem welting, hidem banding, split banding, etc. We make our own using the same fabric. You have to cut it at 2" wide. Our local tent and awning store can make it for us, too. It is MUCH harder to do yourself with vinyl fabric.

I have not had any issues with the banding catching things or collecting moisture, but then again, I don't soak our carts and wipe them down after washing.

Might I suggest the book "Upholstery A Complete Course" by David James. That might be helpful for you, especially with techniques. I have been doing our carriage upholstery for a number of years and am still "perfecting" it. They don't make a modern book for carriage upholstery techniques!

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 20, 2010)

> I have not had any issues with the banding catching things or collecting moisture, but then again, I don't soak our carts and wipe them down after washing.


I don't find it a problem with wooden carts so much, most often they are put in out of the weather, but most people I know with EE carts, don't tend to take as good of care of them as they should and they do get wet more often. I do keep my carts in out of the weather, but you never know how someone else will take care of their equipment, and I figure better safe than sorry??


----------



## candycar (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank You Myrna! It's amazing what you can find when you have the correct terminology! I found it online and there are some upholstery places locally to check out.

SueC, Thank you for your suggestions. I hope my friend stores it inside! Especially after all the work I've put into it.

I knew the LB team would come through for me!



I should have asked first instrad of spending hours online searching.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures when you're done! It sounds great.

Leia


----------



## candycar (Sep 13, 2010)

Almost done! Don't have the shafs done yet, I got them late in the game. Here are the before and after pics. We were on a budget and spent less than $200 to restore.

Before











After


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy cow! Hard to believe it is the same vehicle!! I really like the upholstery.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, nice job!!! I finally got around to borrowing your whip holder design for my easy entry by the way and it works great. Love it.

Leia


----------



## candycar (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!

It was my first try at upholstery, not perfect but I always say- "if you want a professional job- hire a professional!"

Oh wow! Thanks Leia, for reminding me to make the whip holder! I have everything ready, just needed to remember it!


----------

